
AOL 2-Factor Authentication - jamcat22
Anyone noticed that AOL now offers 2FA?
I think it&#x27;s interesting that when other big companies like Google or Facebook added it, all the news outlets picked it up. Now, it seems like AOL has lost all value, at least for news companies.
======
danso
It's not the fact that 2-factor-auth was added that is itself a newsworthy
item. It's that, in the case of Google and Facebook, it is a feature that
potentially impacts _billions_ of people. Number of people affected by
something highly correlates with its newsworthiness.

~~~
jamcat22
I agree. Part of what I'm pointing out is that AOL's user base has decreased
so much that something that would be newsworthy about 6 years ago, isn't
newsworthy at all today. I think this is even odder, because there are still
high-profile hacks of AOL accounts. A good example of this is when the
director of the CIA had his account hacked.
[https://www.grahamcluley.com/2015/10/cia-boss-personal-
email...](https://www.grahamcluley.com/2015/10/cia-boss-personal-email-
account-hacked-yes-aol/)

